# Need Speakers and Powered Subwoofer for the Onkyo TX-NR809



## Verse (Jul 11, 2011)

Greetings...

This is going to be my first home theater set up so i'm not looking
for something big and expensive, i will purchase my house in a couple of
years, when that time comes i will then build a real home theater system.
I'm looking for something that is loud and has some deep bass. I will buy
the Onkyo TX-NR809 Receiver and i was wondering which speakers
and subwoofer should i get.? Im looking for a 5.0 complete surround system and 
nice powered subwoofer that really puts out some nice deep bass. I've looked around
and so far i have only found the Jamo s426hcs3 5pcs that i like.

I haven't found a subwoofer yet. So my question is what 5.0 complete surround speaker 
system and powered subwoofer would you recommend to go with this receiver? 
I'm a newbie to all this so i don't really know.
I am willing to spend--
800$ for speakers 5.0 (excluding tax, shipping, etc..)
400$ for the powered subwoofer.
Any recommendations for speakers will be appreciated even
if the speakers are a put together as long as it doesn't go over 800$.
I will later buy the other speakers to make it a 7.1 system.

My room which all this will be set up is: 
15' x 12' x 11' (L x W x H)
Once again i just need something that sounds loud, clear and with 
deep bass.

Thank you all for your help...
:bigsmile:


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I was on a little tighter budget $500 altogether. I found the fluance 5.0 set-up for $269 with shipping. I read plenty of great reviews and decided to take the plunge. I am very pleased that I did! They sound fantastic, maybe something to look into?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For Speakers, I would look at SVS's entry level Monitors, Infinity Primus Series, and perhaps 5 Passive JBL Studio Monitors. For a Subwoofer, the HSU Research VTF-2 MKIII is amazing as is the SVS PB-10NSD.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

